# Sad day for RJT and wife...



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Well guys I have been through one of the most difficult times in my life. As many of you know me and my wife were expecting our first child. A little boy (William Palmer Thomason) I even had a contest to guess his name. Friday afternoon we lost our unborn son. There was a problem with the umbilical and he did not have a heart beat. My wife had to be induced and deliver him. This is going to be very long and tough on both of us for awhile. Keep us in you thought and prayers. Robert

William Palmer Thomason (My little buddy)
November 4th 2006


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Terrible news.

I send my prayers for you, your wife, and your family.

Peace to you and your loved ones.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Very sad news - sorry to hear this.


Ron


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I am sorry. Condolences.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers Robert.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

done bro.
sorry for the loss.
I don't know what i would do if we lost ours..


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Sincere condolances


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

This is some really personal stuff....I´m so sorry.

Prayers sent to you and your loved ones.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

My Condolences, I am so sorry, I will pray for you and your family!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My condolences to you and your wife, my thoughts and prayers sent your way.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear this news, we will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.
You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My condolences.

Stay with your wife. Give each other hugs and comfort each other. 

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

You and yours will be in my prayers. Let me know if you need anything.

scottie


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

You're in our thoughts and prayers, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

very sad indeed....you have my sympathies


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts coming from our house. 
I am sorry


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Robert, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your son. I will be keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

So very very sorry to hear this Robert. Please accept my deepest condolenses to you and your family. Prayers sent to help you get thru the tough time you must now be going thru.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Terrible news. Hang in there. You are in our hearts and prayers.

KASR


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Be strong. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Beyond words, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours. 

James


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Keep your head up...Better days are ahead. I will keep you and your wife and your little guy in my thoughts.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your son Robert. You and your wife are in our prayers. Lean on and support each other during this terrible time.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I am VERY sorry to that Robert, you're family will be in our prayers bro.

God speed to you and your wife.

Sincerely,
Mark


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't know what to say....


I am so sorry for the both of you and I will keep you in my prayers. You can get through this you have each other, just remember that.


Sincerely


Shawn


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know it's hard. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

God bless you and your wife. I can remember talking to you in chat when you first found out. Words can not express how sorry I am


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Prayers sent up for you and your family.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am sincerely sorry for your loss.
Hang in there and support each other through such a tough time.
Prayers out to you guys.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I wish you and your family our Prayers


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh my god.

I'm so sorry my brother. This is truly sad and terrible news, and my deepest regrets and sincere thoughts go out to you and your wife. Prayers are sent your way.

If you need ANYTHING please don't hesitate to ask.

Dustin


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sad to hear that, MY Prayers goes out to you and your wife. God Bless the both of you.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

My prayers go out to you, your wife, and the rest of your family. A special prayer goes out to your son, WIlliam Palmer, may he be with God. Our condolences.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Very sorry to hear the news. Prayers outbound from Boston. Paul


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

My wife and our prayers are with you.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT,

My sincere condolences to you and your wife. If there is anything you need feel free to ask. 

ATL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

We're so sorry to hear this sad sad news Robert. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hold onto each other in this time of need.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news, prayers for your family.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Robert...really. We just had our first born on wed. and the fiance and I send our deepest condolences to you and your wife. You, your wife, and William will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hang in there bud...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your wife. My prayers and thoughts will be with you.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Unbelievable. So sorry brother.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your wife in this time, Robert. My prayers are with you and may comfort enter your hearts soon during this sad time.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Condolences for you and your wife.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh God.
My most sincere condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very saddening news Bro,prayers for a quick bounce back...


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry RJT for you and your wife's loss. I can't comprehend how hard this is for the both of you.

You will be in my prayers tonight. Keep in touch with all of us here in CS, we're all here for you.

Thank you, 
Dave.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Your family is in my prayers


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

terrible news received with sadness, peace to you and yours.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sincerely sending our thoughts and prayers for you and the family Robert.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, man. That is just terrible, terrible news, and my heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I offer my condolences, I lost my only son when he was 13. If I can I'll offer you two pieces of advice, stay as close to your wife as you can, she really needs your suppot now. Secondly in time you will both live and laugh and enjoy life again . If you ever feel the need to talk just P.M. me. I'll keep you in my prayers, Rick


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

You and your wife have my full thoughts and heartfelt prayers, Robert. I am very, very sorry to hear this news. I pray you will find comfort in each other. Peace brother!!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss robert, my prayers are with you


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothings tougher then losing a child. My families thoughts and prayers are with your and your wife.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

---


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I will say a prayer for you and your wife and your unborn son who is with God now.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

My deepest Condolences Robert. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Ron


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Deepest condolences and sympathies, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Rob, check your pm.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Very sorry to hear. My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss


Randy


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

awe man...that is just terrible bro...im so very sorry to hear of you misfortune which im sure is a understatement...be strong man and call me anytime...you have my number...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You and yours are in my family's thoughts.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Robert, I was very sorry to read this. You and our family have my deepest sympathies. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

My deepest condolences for everyone involved. I couldn't even begin to imagine what you are going through. My family will remember yours in our prayers.

Bill


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I am sorry for your lost.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Prayers sent up for you and the wife to help the two of you get through this difficult time. The BOTL are here for you and the family with whatever we can do for you.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm very, very sorry to hear that. You have my deepest sympathies, and I wish you and your family peace in this terrible time. I know that no words can truly help, but I know that you will see your way through this, and I hope you feel at peace.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

So very sad. Sympathy, condolences and prayers to you, your wife and your family.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry, me and my wife's prayers go out to you.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't even begin to realize the loss you are feeling at this time. Please know that thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I doubt that ANY of us have not closed our eyes, shaken our heads, and tried to fight back a tear or two with this news.

Our hearts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Robert...you will all be in my prayers.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Payers and thoughts to you and your wife in this difficult time.


----------



## JohnDeereGuy (Oct 22, 2006)

I could not imagine how hard this must be for you. Stay strong for your wife. We are all thinking about you, brother.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert, My wife and I are praying for you and yours.


----------



## Cowboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Friend. Words will never do for that which you have lost. We pray for your comfort and peace this night-and all to come. We have been here too,you are not alone. We will pray for you each night from here on out.

God Bless..... Riders of DW


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear the unfortunate news. I cannot image what you and your family are going through, and I am VERY sorry. Thank you for letting us know, so we can keep you and your family in our prayers!

God Bless William Palmer Thomason.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Just horrible news Robert. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Doc


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

that is very very sad news. very difficult. 

I am truly sorry for you and your wife's loss. I wish you both the best getting through this.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and prayers. The emotions me and my wife are going through right now words can not explain. Knowing that good people out their care and pray for you helps alot and is comforting. Robert


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I am sorry to hear this Robert. Heartfelt prayers.

Bob


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I am truly speachless. All I can do is express my deepest sympathies for your family, thought and prayers. Take time to heal, and help each other through these times. As many have said, if you need anything, we are here.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss, Robert. You and your wife hang in there--you're in our prayers. Who knows how or why things like that happen, I pray your next time will be doubly blessed.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know what it feels like. Prayers with you and your wife.


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your wife.

Hang in there my friend.

Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

You are in my prayers, along with your wife my friend. 
Scott


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your wife. We are all here for you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Robert, I do not know how to respond. Anything I say will fall short of the comfort you deserve. All I can say is my heart aches for your loss, and I will keep you both in my prayers. Keep positive thoughts in the following days, and keep the hugs coming for your wife.

Cliff


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Robert, I do not know how to respond. Anything I say will fall short of the comfort you deserve. All I can say is my heart aches for your loss, and I will keep you both in my prayers. Keep positive thoughts in the following days, and keep the hugs coming for your wife.
> 
> Cliff


*My Condolences to you and the family Robert.*


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your son. You and your wife will be in my thoughts.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I have put off posting for I have struggled with the proper words to express my sadness for your loss. You and your wife have the love and support of all of us here at Club Stogie. Be there for each other and rely on the strength you can provide each other.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I am very sorry for you and your wife's loss.

My mother carried her first child full term and due to an unforseen birth defect he did not survive delivery. Less than a year later I was born, followed by my sister and brother. I tell you this because I want you to remember that why you will never forget your son there will be that family you obviously hope for. The beauty of a family is that there is plenty of love for each new addition.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Oh man, i feel so sorry for your loss. I offer my condoleances to you and your wife and hope you will find comfort with friends and family during this difficult time.


You and your family will be in my thoughts and my prayers.

your friend,
Par


----------



## SLP (Sep 21, 2006)

Im at a loss of words bro, ill keep you and your family in my prayers. My mom lost three kids before she had me and my sister, just remeber he will live on through you, your wife, and your family. My deepest condolences bro, just know were all here for you.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

My sincerest condolences to you and your wife. I have no doubt that I can not fully comprehend the pain of such a loss, I can only hope that you and yours heal as quickly and fully as possible. There is a history of such things in my family and I hope you take comfort in those nearest you and let those of us here at CS know if there is anything we could possibly do for you.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very sad to hear Robert, my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## DirkT (Sep 25, 2006)

As a father, words cannot describe the sorrow I felt after reading your experience.

I truly hope and believe that the future will hold many happy memories for you and yours.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm Sorry for your loss. He is with God now.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family.

David


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

So sorry for your terrible loss. Will keep you and your wife in my prayers..


----------



## Hoot (Jul 14, 2006)

Our deepest symapthies and prayers to you, your wife and your family.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Oh my that is truly terrible news. I am so very sorry for you and your wife. This sort of thing puts everything else going on in the world in perspective. You have my families prayers and if there is ANYTHING I could do for you please let me know.

I'm very humbled and deeply sorry.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, Robert. 

CBF:w


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. That's terrible news :-(
I hope you and your wife stay strong and lean on each other for support in this hard time. My wife and I went through this early this year myself, and know the pain all too well.
Best wishes,
Audio


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

Robert -- I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't know what to say except I will pray for your family.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I am truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers. You have a lot of brothers here who care.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Prayers for you and your wife. William will always be in your hearts. He is treasured by God.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

My most sincere Condolences.
My heart goes out to you and your wife.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss bro. I will be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

there are no words. prayers have been sent up for you and your wife.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your lose. My condolences.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Thoughts of you and your wife during this most difficult time.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss Robert. You and your wife are in my prayers.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Very sad indeed Robert. So sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

My wife and I experienced the loss of an unborn child about 8 years ago. That is a lot to ask anyone to go through. We leaned on each other for strength and our little girl will always be in our hearts.

Our prayers are with you and your wife. Lean on each other for strength to get each other through this difficult time.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Hate to hear that - you're both in my prayers...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Condolences to you and your family.


:ms NCRM


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

That's so tough, do the best that you can to comfort your wife. May God be with you and your family...


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

I am sorry, my prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. Our Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

thoughts & prayers are with you & your wife.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry Friend, I will pray for yourself and your wife.
Be strong.
Mike


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about this, bro. 


Prayers and condolences.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry about your loss....Many prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

We will pray for you and your wife


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

In your hour of sorrow and pain, I hope you have the strength to get through this terrible tragedy. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

That is horrible...nobody should have to go through something like that. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PRguy (Feb 6, 2006)

My wife and I have been through a similar experience. My heart goes out to you in your pain and grief.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh man RJT, I am so sorry for your loss. I will say a prayer for you and your wife. May he rest in peace.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, not much else I can say that has not been already been posted. You have my deepest sympathies. Stay strong!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

This is so sad. I lost my little guy at 13 days.


----------



## Stogie59 (Jul 10, 2006)

Without question you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. 

I was the winner of your name contest...I'm without words...

Just very very sorry.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

We are here for your bro! My thoughts and prayers are with your family!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm incredibly sorry to hear that, Robert. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

I am so sorry. Just love you wife more than you ever have. Her happiness will be your happisness.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with you RJT.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Very sad to hear this . Keep your heads up . Our prayers will include you and yours .


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

My thoughts go out to you & your family during this time of great loss.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that has posted and sent PM's giving their thoughts and prayers. It just shows the strength of this community and the world as a whole, that decent caring people are still around when we see all the ugly things in this world. Thank you to everyone for being supportive to my wife and me during this difficult time in our lives. Robert


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Robert, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm saddened by your loss and I know that there are no words to soothe your pain. My wife and I went through a simular situation and I know its tough to imagine but there will be better days ahead. Stay close to your wife as she is the only one who can truely understand and she needs you.

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert,

I'm so sorry for your loss. All my thoughts out to you and your wife.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Terrible news, prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

No words can express the sorrow and agony of you and your wife's loss. Please accept my prayers and condolescences for such a great loss and know that your son is in a wonderful place and at peace.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

You are in our prayers, I am truely sorry to hear this.
May God comfort you both through this dificult time.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

My sincerest condolences to you and your wife, my thoughts and prayers go to both of you.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I am at a loss for words. I send my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn. Speaking from the perspective of someone who is trying very hard to conceive, I can only imagine what you must be feeling.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

RJT, You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

RJT, Only just now read this sad news. My prayers for both of you. There is light at the end of this tunnel. Larry.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

My sincerest condolences. I can not begin to understand what you must be feeling, but know that you and your wife are in my prayers. I type this with a tear in my eye as my little buddy is on my lap. My heart is out to you.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

pds said:


> My sincerest condolences. I can not begin to understand what you must be feeling, but know that you and your wife are in my prayers. I type this with a tear in my eye as my little buddy is on my lap. My heart is out to you.


Well said Paul. I think it brought a tear to the eye of anyone, especially those with children. I know it did mine.

I have thought about it every day since I first read the post. I have even talked with my wife about it at length.

RJT and wife will be in our prayers for a while.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

wow, for some reason or another this is the first time i've come across this thread. that bein' said, i'm truly sorry for the loss you and your wife have experienced it. i don't really know the words to say. my prayers and thoughts are with you and your's.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

G-Man said:


> Well said Paul. I think it brought a tear to the eye of anyone, especially those with children. I know it did mine.
> 
> I have thought about it every day since I first read the post. I have even talked with my wife about it at length.
> 
> RJT and wife will be in our prayers for a while.


Thanks guys. I know time heels and it will be awhile. My wife has read some of the post and we both are touched by the kind words. It has brought me and my wife closer together and we are helping each other get through this. Thanks agian. Robert


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

RJT, we had 7 children and we lost two in the 29 years we have been married. The loss of a child is a hard thing to go through as you well know. Your love for eachother and care will draw you together to try again. A loss is always a loss and not always the easiest of things to overcome because of the grief of the loss and the what if's. But, you move on from the what if's and you put yourself in the realm of the little energy and being that left here and you find that little energy propelling you to live happily and thankfully for each breath you take. Two of our children were on ventilators and made it. One we were not able to touch for a month while she was trying to gain strength to live. Today she is a happy healthy 15 year old.
Bless you buddy and the little wife. All we be well in your love for eachother, rest in that!! 

Bob and Mary


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I have just read this thread and am greatly saddened. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. It has truely been a sorrowfull week.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I wanted to say thank you for all the thought, prayers, responses, cards, etc that my wife and I have recived. It has been day by day in the healing process. We are getting better as time goes by. Some days we are ok somedays we cry. My wife goes back to work on Monday and I know that is going to be tough. Keep her in your thoughts. Knowing people care helps the process. As usual CS has shown the strong sense of community that it has. Thanks again for all the support, RJT


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Still in our thoughts and prayers, hang in there guys


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Of course.

Still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

My wife and I will be praying for your family.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I am very, very sorry to hear of this, my thoughts and prayers are sent. I lost a son as well in utero and his twin survived only after a lenghty NICU stay, so I empathize.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

sincere condolences


----------



## Stogie59 (Jul 10, 2006)

You and your wife absolutely remain in our prayers...while difficult, going to work will hopefully be a positive step along the healing path for her.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

You and your wife are in my prayers. God bless you both.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayers for healing continue to go out to you and your family.


----------



## benatlexus (Sep 20, 2006)

May God bless you and see you through this...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

i just found this thread... i am amazed i didnt see it earlier. Please keep your mind stable and keep going as you are strong. Time heals all, but it still wont be easy. Take care my buddy-


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2004)

very sorry , our prays go out to you and your family


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

My deepest sympathy to you and your wife, nothing is more painful than the loss of a child. My prayers are out to you and your wife.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

So very sorry to hear this sad news. I hope you and the Mrs. are doing well all things considered. Take comfort in each other during these dark times.


----------

